# what are the advantages of a anti depressant?



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi everyone, i don't really know what they do and how they help you. i get really bad abdominal pain and am taking colofac, fybogel and propranolol but have still had spasms and the pain is all day every day. i havent really heard much on anti depressants. can anyone inform me?







Thanks...xox


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi Vicky,I don't know much about them either. I do know that they block the messages of anxiety to the gut though. There are different types. SSRI's seem to have less side effects but sometimes the older ones can effect gut motility which could benefit ibs'ers. I've just started on Paxil and seems to be helping so far but it can take up to 6 weeks to work properly.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

im taking propranolol, a beta blocker, alongise anti spasmodics and have been for a wk and a half. prehaps too soon to tell if they are working but have had 3 painful spasms so far and constant abdominal pain


----------



## Lisa_NZ (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi there,A good idea would be to do a search for anti depressants. A common type is an 'SSRI', which means selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor.Heres a site to get you started, but there are thousands out there on the web -SSRI Information I've been taking paxil, an SSRI for some months now for depression and anxiety, and have had no ibs attacks during that time.


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

I had stomach pain all day long until I started paxil no more pain and I feel great.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

No more rolling in the bed or floor with spasms in the bowels, being able to get out in public without fear of no public bathrooms to get to quickly, no IBS attacks at work with one restroom with NO windows, eating pizza, sleeping better, and not having that feeling like "I just Know something bad is about to happen!" aaaallll the time.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

At least in my case, plus helping the anxiety and IBS tremendously, added benefits include no more crazy mood swings, less irratability, no more menstrual pain and migranes, and better sleep.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

which ones are availble in england and which ones are the best for abdominal pain? I'm totally lost on this subject!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I take a low dose (20 mg) of Prozac. The horror stories are not true. I am a living example. I'm not sure what is available in your area. Sorry, but I do know that Prozac has been a life saver for me. Hope this helps. Also, it has been the best for abdominal pain I have tried.


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

what are the advantages of a anti depressant? i would say not worring about going to the bathroom as much.it helps to calm you down some.i take paxil 20 mg and it has helped.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

how does it work though? im trying to get my head round how it makes you stop worrying and helps with abdominal pain.


----------



## rmbrowns (Sep 16, 2002)

Along the same lines as Vicky...I'm totally lost with all of this. My doctor is really great and always takes my suggestion so I'm looking for specifics. I'm currently taking an antispasmodic but it makes me too sleepy. My main problem is when I go out in public I get a cramp in my stomach and have to find a bathroom immediately. I'll shake and sweat until I find one. Now will the anti-depressant actually stop these symptoms or will they make me just not worry about them when they do happen?


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

ive been trying to look at different anti depressants online. have you found anything? email me that_kind_of_girl###hotmail.com if you want


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Here is a BB that contains a several forums dedicated to drugs: www.depressionforums.com


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

thanks! are there ibs sufferers on there too?


----------

